
Covid-19 is one of Wikipedia's biggest challenges ever - edward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/07/wikipedia-covid-coronavirus/
======
feralimal
"With so many Wikipedia editors (and bots) constantly monitoring the mountain
of information, misinformation tends to be quickly weeded out."

Sorry - but this is a joke. Wikipedia is a pretty biased and unreliable source
of information.

